# Gaggia Classic



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Having recently bought my Gaggia here, I can say that I am very pleased with how it performs. Before I get shot, I have been experimenting with stale illy dark roast. I personally feel that the results are better than I expected. Although I do anticipate on buying a decent SJ when I see one, or another suitable alternative.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Better than expected is good. Once you get good beans in it, it will blow your socks off. I've been so pleased with mine, and the difference between preground and decent roaster home ground is incredible.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Missy said:


> Better than expected is good. Once you get good beans in it, it will blow your socks off. I've been so pleased with mine, and the difference between preground and decent roaster home ground is incredible.


Absolutely right. I used to use Illy pre-ground and thought it was good, until I discovered fresh roasted beans, ground at home when needed. It was like a light coming on...


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Might get a Porlex grinder for a 'make do' until i get something more substantial


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

I have just pulled my first 2 espresso's from a gaggia classic and I was also very happy with the initial results before the geek in me sets in! heres to a fun journey!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll drink to that!


----------

